# Uberdrive mods



## Mourguitars (Nov 16, 2019)

I have my original SD-1 MIJ , 1st pedal i bought back in 84 . Want to do a different flavor of this pedal ,  have the ZW OD but its hard to tame

I subbed the 2SC732 with KSC1845FTA's all i could find, but can i sub the diodes with something different maybe...i know its a little different than a T.S

Just using it as a boost with a lil drive to add some flavor....

I'm sure CDB will have some suggestions !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 16, 2019)

Any low-noise high gain transistor will work for Q1.  I would not expect that changing Q1 would have any effect on the sound.  What do you want changed?  Less gain?  Less distortion?


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 16, 2019)

My new amp like s the Wonder drive the best out of all my OD’s......it’s a mid heavy amp with the Mesa V30’s  so maybe a mod to take some of the mids out, maybe put in a different IC , just because ....change the 1n916 diodes to something else , socket them swap them out..so maybe less gain more boost and carve out some mids CDB...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 16, 2019)

You can't find a pedal that already does that?  If you're looking to cut mids, TS-type ODs are the opposite of what you want.  Anything with a BMP-type tone control is capable of scooping the mids.  BMPs are easily modded to lower the gain and/or distortion.  Just sayin'.
Here's one I've got in the queue: *Chela*, modded with two switches: one to change or remove the diode clipping and one to lower the gain range in two steps. The four tone controls let you sculpt the mids and with reduced gain and different diodes, I can have lighter or no distortion.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 17, 2019)

I gotcha ...ill leave it stock , like most PedalPCB's im sure it will be very quite so that will be a improvement !


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 13, 2019)

1n916 I'm out of can i sub with a 1n914 or a 1n4148 ?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 13, 2019)

Either will work just fine


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 13, 2019)

In fact they are the same haha. The Fairchild data sheet has 914/916/4148 on the same paper


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 13, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> In fact they are the same haha. The Fairchild data sheet has 914/916/4148 on the same paper




Thanks for the speedy reply !  

Mike


----------

